# Mick



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Mick.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I`m so sorry to hear about Mick.

RIP sweet Mick¸.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Godspeed sweet Mick, you were loved and will be greatly missed.

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your boy.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Mick.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rest in peace Mick..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh no, don't tell me that is a true. I am so, so, so sorry. It shouldn't happen. Mick should be with us, I wanted him to be with you.
Tears are falling.
Run free sweet boy, I am going to miss your stories, your wisdom and your old gold beauty.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Mick...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this. Run free, sweet boy, run free


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So very sorry to read this....peace to you and yours...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending both you, yours and sweet Mick's heart's love and peace until you meet again. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Mick. Run free at the Bridge.


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Mick  run free sweet boy!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your beloved Mick.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry! Sending hugs


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mick, you were much loved and will be so sorely missed. Tennyson, my heart hurts for your loss.....it's just so darned hard to say goodbye.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to read this. Run free sweet boy and RIP.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you, I am so sorry. Sleep softly sweet boy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, please know you're not alone....


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Mick. Rest in Peace dear boy.


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Rest in peace beautiful boy. He's now your guardian waiting until you can meet again. Keep your head up<3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

im so sorry to read this. run free mick


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennyson*

Tennyson

I am so VERY SORRY about Mick-what a beautiful boy!! Love your stories about him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/114466-so-difficult.html

Do you want me to put Mick on the 2012 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List?
Did Mick go to the Bridge on Saturday, Oct. 13th?
Just email me and let me know.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The Bridge is getting crowded with our Golden oldies. Mick will find a warm welcome, though he may vie with my Charlie for imperial rights. 

My heart aches for you, knowing how hard it is to fill the space a very senior Golden takes in our lives.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the kind words. 
I find them very comforting at this time.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry, you have my sincere condolences.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennyson*

Tennyson

I just added Mick to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...idge/111362-grf-goldens-passed-2012-list.html


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry. RIP Mick.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. He was such a special guy. I hope you can take comfort in knowing he felt very, very loved.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry - I know you loved him very much.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, Peace Be With You!


----------

